# Fly line winder



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Anybody ever made a winder for spooling fly line or backing? Curious to see any pictures or ideas if so.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Not sure if it's what you're referring to, but as a kid I made a large spool out of wooden dowels glued together. Used it for drying my fly line and backing. Probably oughta make another one for the same purpose.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Just looking for something to quickly change it lines.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When you load a new fly line or backing save the empty spool for that purpose


----------



## Duncan (Dec 26, 2006)

I've used one of these. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bayco-KW-130-Cord-Storage-Reel-with-Center-Spin-Handle-150-Feet/16533148


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Anglers Image makes one that fold up and clamps on.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Rio makes their cranky kit, it's totally worth it.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Deluxe model, has up-locking reel seat


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Looks great. I'll going to build one like that using that Rio crank kit .


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Built one similar to the one Mro posted out of scrap wood and use the spoils that new lines comes on. 

To remove backing I attach my cordless drill to the shaft so I can strip backing at high speed.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

http://omnispool.com/


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Chris, thanks so much for the information on the switch box!!! I have been looking for something like that for a LONG time.


----------



## Celmer (Oct 11, 2017)

GG34 said:


> Anybody ever made a winder for spooling fly line or backing? Curious to see any pictures or ideas if so.





GG34 said:


> Anybody ever made a winder for spooling fly line or backing? Curious to see any pictures or ideas if so.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Yeah. I like that switchbox. Not expensive either. I think I'll go that route.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Challenge-50...ocphy=9012292&hvtargid=pla-561212849678&psc=1


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

el9surf said:


> Rio makes their cranky kit, it's totally worth it.


This. ^

Save all of your empty spools for later use. Even Non-Rio spools can be slightly modified to use the Cranky Kit.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I have used the omnispool kit. I suggest getting the large arbor adapters that they sell. The small arbor on their spools makes for coiled lines. 

I made one for use at home that I screwed onto some built in shelves in my fly tying room. One end is a carriage bolt with spring-fender washer-rubber washer-line spool-rubber washer-fender washer-wing nut. If pulling line, this assembly gets chucked in the cordless drill. To put line on reel, I put this assembly through a block of wood that is attached to shelving. The block of wood is at an angle so the line feeds to the center of the reel spool. The reel is held in place for either operation by a putting one end of the foot though a zip tie and the other under a rubber strap (cable tie). I’m still in the design stage for a mobile unit. Here’s some pictures:


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Here's cheep

If your line spools have holes in addition to the center hole (( like the spool in the above pic)(or drill your own)).

You can just use two small dowels and install or remove line when and where you want. Use one dowel for the spool to rotate on. You can just hold the spool with the dowel thru it between your knees to load line to a reel. To remove line back to the spool free up the drag, hold end of the dowel with spool in one hand and small dowel in the other to spin the spool using one of the other holes... 

On the other hand once upon a time I have used gear other than my fly stuff. I've had up to a 4/0 Penn on the gizmo and a 500 yard spool of mono.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BTW, 

The best solution is to buy more reels.


----------

